

Serious WordPress Issue Bypasses The Two-Factor Authentication - Jasonparms
http://www.informationsecuritybuzz.com/serious-wordpress-issue-bypasses-two-factor-authentication/

======
sleepyhead
....when not using SSL

~~~
infosecbuzz
What company would you use for SSL Certificates?

~~~
Jasonparms
I prefer major certificate authorities. Symantec, Thawte, RapidSSL, GeoTrust,
AlphaSSL, Comodo etc are some of the finest CAs in all over the world. from
the price view you can find pocket pleasing price at www.ssl2buy.com

